# Solved: Pointing multiple domains to one hosting folder?



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright am going to try explain this best I can...

I have five domain names at 1&1 domain register...

I want to point the five domain name urls to my hosting site...

The dns addresses of the site is:
*ns1.streamlinedns.co.uk
**ns2.streamlinedns.co.uk*

The thing is at the minute I have the four of the domain names just using iframes to point at the locations.

so www.1&1domain-1.co.uk = www.hostingsite.com/file/

I didnt use to care about this till the other day I was looking in to SEO techinques and other stuff and found out the best way is basically have solid url that does not use url and let google find it basically as it gets busy... which is fine accept the www.hostingsite.com/file/ is showing up on google NOT the www.1&1domain-1.co.uk... because its pointing to an iframe...

So I come to realise that this is really bad as its messy and unprofessional...

Anyways I was hoping you could tell me away in which I can point the domains to the hosting site folders. rather then using an iframe to redirect them...

I have been looking in to making a home web server to... but thats another question for another time... I did find a handy site tho incase anyone is interested to... http://www.diywebserver.com/


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

So yeah any help on telling me how to point my domain names to a different site hosting my websites would be great....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

You just need to set the domains in question up in your control panel of your website host.

Your HOST will is not necassarily where you purchased the domains from...

U have the DNS addresses which is fine - you just need to add the domains into your hosting account - how to exactly do that changes by host to host, but it's pretty basic, and if u struggle, contact your host for help

Regards


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Confused....

I have five domain names with no hosting... on 1and1.com
lets say: 
1and1domain1.com
1and1domain2.com
1and1domain3.com
1and1domain4.com

I have a hosting site with files and folders which is pointing to a domain... lets call it hostingsitedomain.com

I want to take hostingsitedomain.com/subfolder1 to be represented by 1and1domain1.com

I want to take hostingsitedomain.com/subfolder2 to be represented by 1and1domain2.com

etc etc

I don't know how to do it...

I guess the whole Domain Name Server is confusing me... 

I was looking up making home server and have appache, am not sure how to get that live on the net or how to create a DNS and get it pointing to a domain name so x files come up under domain name... I guess if I understood this then life would be easier...


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Depending on what your hosting control panel allows:

Set up 1and1domains as domain aliases, pointing to your desired sub folders
or (if host cp doesnt allow that)
Set up 1and1domains as domain forwards to go to hostingsitedomain.com/subfolder1

The forwards will be the easiest way and you need to set this up within the 1and1 control panel.

I think you're making it too complicated for urself m8!


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Probable... maybe...

I don't know...

I dont want to forward domains using iframes... as I explained they forward the site using iframes to the subfolder... its rubbish as search engines will show the other url and it looks horrible... I don't want that!

I just want www.hosting.com/subfolder to be www.domain.com and no stupid iframes no nonsense!

I don't know how to explain this better... I seem to be doing a horrible job of it...

All I want is 1and1.com to point my website to a folder online with out using iframes or whatever... and the only way this makes sense is using DNS... or so it would seem...

I just need to know how to take a file location where it be on my server or someone elses and make the domain point to it... because thats all i want...

Kinda getting frustrated now because I cant work it out...


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

You don't need to use iframes

There are different types of forwarding, iframes is just one of them.

If you only have iframe forwarding option with 1and1 domain control, contact 1and1 support.

Seriously, it's not as complicated as you're making it.

Contact 1and1 support since they control your domains and just ask them to do it if you're having trouble with iframes.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I will contact and ask them... 

But I don't know if u understand me properly...

1and1 have destination for domain which ever referres people to another domain name... or fowards via iframes which to be honest is discusting... 

Second I don't know much about DNS the only other real option I can see to get the domain name to point to that location... 

The thing is and this makes sense to me is that they cant access the files on host server through a url or so am guessing they need access to the files themselves in order not to use iframes now the only way I can see them getting access is using DNS or something simler as thats the address to the server and from there they can then access the files viar there server... just a guess because am not sure...

now i will contact streamline my host, and 1and1 my domain name holder... and see if I can do that but I recon that streamline will want me to upgrade and spend money... which is unfair... now if this is true then I will host them for free and make my own server because what am reading is its not that hard... thing is and this is the thing...

I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET DOMAIN NAME HOLDER... TO SEE THE FILE ADDRESS OF EITHER MY SERVER OR STREAMLINES SERVER... AND IF I COULD WORK OUT HOW TO DO THIS I WOULD BE ABLE TO USE HOSTING ACCOUNT TO DO THIS WITH OUT NEEDING A SERVER FOR NOW! 

Sorry for that but I think your missing the point big time... I want to know how I use DNS to create a file path so that x domain name can see x file location... and therefor am a happy bunny because I don't get it??


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this what you want to do?

www.domain1.com gets its data from folder 1 on your server

and

www.domain2.com gets its data from folder1/folder 2 on your server ( a folder underneath folder 1)

If this is the case then this is done by your host not your domain registrar so you need to control this on your host Streamline. If you have cPanel access to your domain it is handled by domain forwarding which is not iframes as this will just change the folder in which the domain looks for its data.

I think we are struggling to understand your exact problem.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah thats it spot on...

I will see if the host streamline can do this for me! 

Thanks


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe though it will cost me more to do this... Although am beggining to think that paying a bit more maybe the easiest option...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone like webhostingpad (who I use) allow unlimited domains and you can set this up easily with their cPanel interface yourself. They charge ~$4 a month for their hosting.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I will definatly look in to that... 

Thats really cheap its like £3 a month for me which is next to nothing! 

Thanks for that!


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like we're getting there, but I just want to add:



> If this is the case then this is done by your host not your domain registrar so you need to control this on your host Streamline. If you have cPanel access to your domain it is handled by domain forwarding which is not iframes as this will just change the folder in which the domain looks for its data.


Maybe it depends on what domain registrar control panel you have, but I have many domains set to forward exactly as you want them to, just by setting up forwards in the domain CP...

It should be free to put a forward on a domain name...


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

It should be free... but obviously for some stupid reason its not... with out using iframes... maybe I just obviously choose a horrible place to register my names... 

Am not sure... dont forget my host is different to my domain holder... so I dont know if this is why...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Fire-Element said:


> Am not sure... dont forget my host is different to my domain holder... so I dont know if this is why...


No it's nothing to do with that none of my domains are registered with the hosting company.

Do you have an admin login to streamline? If you do have a look for 'add-on domains' or 'domain re-directs' or something similar this is the area that you need to look in for a DIY solution.

I have just looked at Streamlines website and unless you have their "bulk" package you can only host one site on their hosting packages.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah think am going to sake them off i became a power user but to be honest there not that great think I will stop using them and move over to new one or set up my own server or both... 

Set up a server just to set one up and get a desent hosting place like you have... I will defo check yours out soon as I have finished doing a few things...

I got my domain showing up through zoneedit... and I have found a place that allows you to put as many domains on as you want and redirect them to your server so am gonna check them out... because then all I need is a server which would be amazing! 

but I do also think using a hosting company aswel would be useful... so I will defo look in to both! =D


----------

